# Salt to thicken liquid soap



## elmtree

Can someone tell me how much salt to water for thickening my liquid soap? Also, I have read that this method can work better on recipes with more 'liquid oils'. Is this true?


----------



## new12soap

salt to water 1:4 (so 20% salt solution)


----------



## lady-of-4

It really varies on the type of oils used.  So far, the only soap that I've had thicken with salt is a Castile.


----------



## cmzaha

I never had much success with salt as a thickner. I do know it works best with a high olive formla. Hec or Modified Hec works very well for thickening although it does have a learning curve.


----------



## 100%Natural

I use a 20% salt solution to thicken all of my LS.  Because mine is thin when diluted I use 1 tsp salt solution for every 100 gr of soap.  I also do this when the soap is cool.  Thickening with salt will not work in hot soap.

If you have a recipe that is high in coconut oil, it will not thicken for you.  All you can do is follow the advice given here and tweak the suggestions to meet your own needs.  It took me months and months to get mine where it is today.  Failed batches are a good thing!


----------



## lady-of-4

100%Natural said:


> I use a 20% salt solution to thicken all of my LS.  Because mine is thin when diluted I use 1 tsp salt solution for every 100 gr of soap.  I also do this when the soap is cool.  Thickening with salt will not work in hot soap.
> 
> If you have a recipe that is high in coconut oil, it will not thicken for you.  All you can do is follow the advice given here and tweak the suggestions to meet your own needs.  It took me months and months to get mine where it is today.  Failed batches are a good thing!



Have you ever had this affect your soaps' abilities to bubble and foam?


----------



## 100%Natural

At first it doesn't bubble as well as it did without the salt, but sequestering it for a few weeks seems to bring it back to its former glory.


----------



## grayceworks

I had the same experience on one of mine. I thought it was ruined, tried several ideas to try and get my bubbles back, finally stuck it on a shelf and ignored it a few weeks. Pulled it out, was going to just dump it, but tried it one last time and was shocked to find better lather than before! It was the weirdest thing. My recipe was mostly sunflower oil, with some avocado and shea.


----------

